# 4th Annual Butler County KY Antique Engine & Tractor Show



## johndeerefan

Come out and join us for our 4th Annual Tractor and Engine Show. The show is expanding this year with more to do. We will be featuring Farmall tractors and Fairbanks Morse Engines. We are expecting a record turnout for this year's show. Admission and parking is free. Several food vendors will be there with a wide variety of food items. There will also be craft vendors and flea market vendors. Swap meet items are welcome.... Exhibitors get (2) free meal tickets. ALL KID EVENTS ARE FREE!!!! We will have a kiddie pull and bouncy castle. We will also have tractor games for the exhibitors to participate in. DON'T FORGET TO VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE ENGINE, TRACTOR, AND LAWN TRACTOR.

Contact Tim Southerland at 270-841-8119 for more details or visit our website at www.butlercokyoldiron.com.


Friday Oct 22nd:
Show starts at 10:00. Vendors and exhibitors will start arriving throughout the day.
10:00-6:00 - Exhibitor registration
6:00-8:00 - Live Bluegrass music and dancing

Saturday Oct 23rd:
7:00 - Gates open to all
7:00-12:00 - Exhibitor registration
10:00 - Power Parade through Morgantown (Line up will be at the park at 9:30)
11:00-1:00 - Exhibitor lunch
1:30 - Kiddie pedal tractor pull
1:30 - Tractor Games
3:00 - Viewers Choice Awards and closing ceremonies


----------



## johndeerefan

Dash plaques and 1st place 8x10 plaques for viewer's choice awards. 2nd and 3rd place prizes will be trophies. Update: We have added a local country music singer to the festivities for Saturday the 23rd.


----------

